# Rochester NY OIS Bodycam Family Dollar



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Get dispatched to armed robbery. Draw gun. Enter store, immediately holster gun. Approach people, draw gun. Contact suspect, holster gun. That's one way to do it! Female cop had a perfect shot.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

That's how they approach a robbery with a gun in progress?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

LA Copper said:


> That's how they approach a robbery with a gun in progress?


Strolls into store and says "Does anyone have a gun in here?" WTF was that......


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Bloodhound said:


> Strolls into store and says "Does anyone have a gun in here?" WTF was that......


It's certainly a good thing there wasn't a "layoff" guy that the original caller didn't know about.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

The holster/unholster thing was definitely strange. It’s almost like he was nervous about speaking to a witness/caller with his firearm drawn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

